#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Στατική επάρκεια παταριού σε μαγαζί λόγω Ν.4014/11. ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ ή παράρτημα Ε ΕΑΚ;

## s.vassilis

Γεια σας συνάδελφοι!
Βάσει 4014 σε τακτοποίηση αυθαιρέτου που είναι μαγαζί πρέπει να κάνω στατική επάρκεια.
Έχω ένα μαγαζί στο οποίο υπάρχει μεταλλικό πατάρι που στηρίζεται σε εδαφόπλακα κ ένα μικρο κομμάτι του σε δοκό του κτιρίου.Το κτίριο είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε σχέση με το πατάρι....πρέπει να πάω με καν.επε σε όλο το κτίριο η μπορώ να παω με το παράρτημα του εακ λέγοντας ότι η παράνομη κατασκευή αφορά σε λιγότερο από το 10% της ανάληψης τέμνουσας του κτιρίου συνολικά και να ελένξω μόνο το πατάρι και τη δοκό που πατά...;;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη γνώμη μου όσο ισχύει παράλληλα με τους ευρωκώδικες και ο ΕΑΚ-2000, ισχύει και το παράρτημα Ε αυτού.
Ο στατικός έλεγχος του κτηρίου δεν μπορεί να περιορίζεται σε μια στάθμη αλλά πρέπει να επεκτείνεται σ' όλο το κτήριο, καθότι μεταβάλλεται η συνολική μάζα και συμπεριφορά του κτηρίου.

Μπορεί βέβαια στην πορεία να ψηφιστεί μια τροποποίηση του Ν.4014/11 που θα απαλλάσσει τέτοιες περιπτώσεις από πλήρη στατικό έλεγχο.
Κάτι που ειπώθηκε και στην εσπερίδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη για το δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## s.vassilis

Ευχαριστω πολυ χαρη.
Ακουσα επισης οτι ο ΣΠΜΕ εχει θεσει ερωτημα αλλα δεν εχει απαντηθει ακομα απο το υπεκα...

----------

